# Chainrings for Sworks crank



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi.
On my Venge I'm using Sworks Crank (last version) with SRAM chiarings (10 speed printed on them) and 11 speed group (Ultegra 6870).
The combo chain/chainrings is quite noisy (chainrings are made for 10s chain?) and I'm looking for alternative chainrings...suggestions?


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have FSA N10 chainrings on my S-Works Venge with Specialized carbon crankset, Dura Ace 9000 group. They shift fine, no noise, significantly less expensive than S-Works rings.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I have Praxis rings on my Spesh crank. Not too expensive and they shift nicely. Same setup as David23, Dura Ace 9000 with Fact crank and the Praxis rings.

If you shop around you can find lots of good alternatives.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've heard very good reports on the Praxis rings on Specialized cranks. I suspect they are higher quality than the FSA. There is also the option of going Rotor Q rings, but that's another can of worms.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I have Praxis rings on two different bikes (Rotor cranks though) and love them! Both are Ultegra groupsets, one 6700 one 6800.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

Guod said:


> I have Praxis rings on my Spesh crank. Not too expensive and they shift nicely. Same setup as David23, Dura Ace 9000 with Fact crank and the Praxis rings.
> 
> If you shop around you can find lots of good alternatives.


My problem is not shifting but noise on 50 ring increasing with speed.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Look into Wickwerks.com chainrings. They shift incredibly well. They're made in the USA.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Praxis for me. S-Works Venge with S-Works crankset. 53/39. They are really, really good.


----------



## TSW910 (Aug 8, 2012)

Those of you that uses the S-Works crank arm (carbon) which spider do you use?


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the carbon spider on both my bikes with S-Works carbon cranks.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

TSW910 said:


> Those of you that uses the S-Works crank arm (carbon) which spider do you use?


Carbon spider


----------



## roox (May 14, 2008)

great luck with the carbon spider with Q-Rings (52-38t)


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Praxis 52/36 rings on my S-works crank, carbon arms, carbon spider. Worked great for the past year or so.


----------



## TSW910 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

I guess I have to go and seek one out (carbon spyder) since its never for sale on Specialized's site

Praxis rings are definitely on the list


----------

